

Show HN: Redis/ruby-based realtime event-tracking - paulasmuth
https://github.com/paulasmuth/fnordmetric/blob/master/readme.rdoc

======
pilif
This is really cool and I might have found a very good use for it just by
looking at it.

One thing though: IMHO it should also be possible to dispatch events over UDP
as often times you don't care that much whether the event is actually logged
or not.

You do however care about the responsiveness of the application that's doing
the logging and you really don't want it to hang while the logging server is
being slow with its tcp handshake.

Thankfully, this is open source and n github, so I can fix this. Expect a pull
request tomorrow-ish

------
Sargis
How do you even go about making a UI like that? It's beautiful.

------
ericb
Looks good. I'm noticing it uses highcharts, so there may be licensing costs
under some scenarios, correct?

~~~
amalag
Here are the prices, <http://shop.highsoft.com/highcharts.html>

------
waseemsadiq
Awesome! At Fileboard we use lots of third party tools (Mixpanel/KISSMetrics)
to keep track of user metrics and stuff but there are always things where
these tools just can't provide us with answers. Especially since we are an
ipad app and most of these things are designed for web app usage.

I didn't want to roll my own solution for keeping track of the "extra" stuff
but having seen this I am definatly going to give it a spin and see wether it
helps us get more grip on user behavior.

Thanks for sharing!

~~~
waseemsadiq
Hmm was just thinking. Could I also use this for tracking internal
transactions? I am still looking for a good solution to get insight into the
statistical/live transactions that my system is handling.

User behavior is great but since our solution spans multiple servers I would
love to be able to see what happens say for ex. when somebody wants to send a
e-mail message with dropbox attachment through our system.

Also tracking the nr of errors being raised would be mighty interesting. I
know there are third party solutions out there that solve part of the equation
but having this data in one place sounds pretty interesting.

Any thoughts?

~~~
paulasmuth
Yes, thats exactly what we do with it. We use it to track (among other things)
sent/read messages, created ratings, , signups and sales. You can define your
own metrics/gauges very easily. Have a look at "doc/ulm_stats.rb" or contact
me on skype ("paulasmuth") if you run into any questions or issues :)

------
crcastle
I'm a product manager/developer and find myself wanting to know the real-time
and historical usage of the products I manage so that I can proactively
address issues and prioritize future development. Some kind of combination of
google analytics for the client side and NewRelic (or <http://amon.cx>) for
the server side.

I'm going to play with this over the holidays to see if it would help me with
that.

------
ashamedlion
Really clean design, love it. I can imagine this would be really cool with
something like a chat application displaying messages/sec, users online,
messages read, stuff like that.

Also an excellent showcase of a use of redis.

EDIT: And in case you missed it first time around like I did, here's a link to
a screencast of it in action: <http://www.screenr.com/KiJs>

------
rmoriz
Let's build a product out of it. Marketo e.g. is a horrible piece of software
+ way to expensive for startups.

------
chanks
I only took a quick glance through the source, but what's with the MongoDB
dependency? Is there a chance that what you're using it for could be replaced
with Redis? I already use Redis, but I'm hesitant to introduce yet another
database into my stack unless it's absolutely necessary.

~~~
paulasmuth
Oopsiedaisy, the mongoid-reference in the Gemfile is obsolete. I'll remove it
right away. Thanks for the tip :)

------
FuzzyDunlop
I don't have much to say other than, as far as analytics and tracking goes,
I'm going to play with a copy of this and see what I can do.

The screenshots played quite a big part in selling me.

~~~
paulasmuth
Cool :) We've actually been using it in production for a few months now. You
should have a look at "doc/ulm_stats.rb" - that's the configuration from the
screenshots and screencasts.

If you have any issues or questions you can always contact me on skype
("paulasmuth")...

------
cobrabyte
This is great. I see that namespacing of events is on the TODO list and this
would allow us to provide analytics to our customers.

Great work and very nice UI.

------
sdepablos
Beautiful! Precisely I was talking today with a friend about the need of a
tool like this one.

------
nodesocket
Your GUI (graphs, visualization) are amazing. What graph library did you use?

~~~
ashamedlion
It looks like highcharts.js to me.

------
pallinder
Great job guys. Will be looking to implement this as soon as possible.

------
mrlinx
Any demo server running somewhere?

------
amerine
This is great. Thanks for sharing!

